# 66 convertible wheels and tires



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I need to know the biggest size for a 66 with stock suspension.
All i am doing is front disc brakes, sway bar, and adjustable front shocks and maybe rear control arms however everything else may remain. I am looking for 18" wheels since i want the most meat on the tires possible. Any help on this will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The huge diameter wheels have no sidewall, but not necessarily any more 'meat' down ant the tread than a decent 50 or 60 series radial tire in a more conventional diameter. I draw the line at 15 inchers, and think 16 inchers look 'ok', but anything bigger looks 'wrong' on these cars, in my old-man opinion. Check out the Ultimate GTO PIcture Site for cars with various wheels, and elsewhere online, to get a good idea of what you want and can actually use. Wheels and tires are expensive, and you want to make the most informed choice you can. Good luck.


----------

